
‘Pumping’ Is Dangerous New Fad Among Gay Men - ada1981
https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-news/pumping-gay-men-dangerous-fad-death-758192/
======
ada1981
“He was just a guy who had a connection to black market, industrial-grade
silicone,” Waltman says.

Umm.. Home Depot?

